# VLC channel playlist



## balanga (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm trying to figure out how to create a VLC playlist for playing satellite TV channels. 

Anyone know how? Maybe there is a program or a script for doing this from a 'bouquet'.


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 12, 2019)

If multimedia/w_scan is a supported application by the DVB-S device, then it’s easy to generate a playlist for vlc.

w_scan(0)

```
-L  generate VLC xspf    playlist (experimental).
```
E.g.: `w_scan -fs -c UK -L > vlc-channel-list.xspf` . If w_scan does not capture all channels, the list can be extended by adding channels manually.

When I used to watch tv on FreeBSD, I used a vlc misc/tvbrowser combination. TV-Browser has a switch plugin to change channels. It was very comfortable to choose from the TV guide the tv program to watch and switch with a mouse click.


----------



## balanga (Feb 12, 2019)

T-Daemon said:


> If multimedia/w_scan is a supported application by the DVB-S device, then it’s easy to generate a playlist for vlc.
> 
> w_scan(0)
> 
> ...




I tried multimedia/w_scan but it wouldn't work with my PCTV USB DVB-S2 stick. It's a while since I used it, and I'm sure it did work at one point, but I must have applied various updates which broke it.

Thanks for pointing out misc/tvbrowser... (I changed your link in case anyone wanted to look at it). It sounds like a useful program. I'll definitely give it a try, although only on Linux for the time being until I can sort out the driver for USB stick.

I did actually find a way of doing what I wanted by installing an Enigma2 Tuner Server plugin  on my STB.


----------

